# Problem mit dem Logitech Dual Action Gamepad!



## C0nd0r (31. Januar 2004)

Hi,
also ich hab mir gestern das dual action pad gekauft. Ich kann bei fifa oder need for speed gerade mal ein spiel spielen, dann fängt mein linker Analogstick an zu spinnen und ich kann ihn nicht mehr ganz nach rechts bewegen...da hilft nur austecken und wieder einstecken  und neu kalibrieren... es geht weder mit noch ohne die logitechsoftware.
Ist das Problem bekannt? Gibt es dafür eine Lösung?

danke schonmal für die antworten!


----------



## oasisfan (31. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 31.01.04 um 21:55 schrieb C0nd0r:[/l]
> Hi,
> also ich hab mir gestern das dual action pad gekauft. Ich kann bei fifa oder need for speed gerade mal ein spiel spielen, dann fängt mein linker Analogstick an zu spinnen und ich kann ihn nicht mehr ganz nach rechts bewegen...da hilft nur austecken und wieder einstecken  und neu kalibrieren... es geht weder mit noch ohne die logitechsoftware.
> Ist das Problem bekannt? Gibt es dafür eine Lösung?
> ...



ich hatte bei meinem nach einiger zeit das gleiche problem. aber eine lösung habe ich bis heut nicht finden können.  ich hab mir dann einfach mal einen anderen gamepad gekauft.


----------



## C0nd0r (31. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 31.01.04 um 22:06 schrieb oasisfan:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 31.01.04 um 21:55 schrieb C0nd0r:[/l]
> ...



Mit dem Gedanken spiele ich langsam auch


----------



## C0nd0r (1. Februar 2004)

*schieb*


----------



## BartSimpson24 (21. Februar 2004)

> [l]am 01.02.04 um 10:06 schrieb C0nd0r:[/l]
> *schieb*



Hallo an alle!
Habe das gleiche Problem mit dem Game Pad von Logitech dem Dual Action.Bei mir hat auch der linke Analogstick nach ein paar Minuten nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.Habe ihn dann umgetauscht doch nach ca.3 Wochen hab ich jetzt wieder das selbe Problem (lässt sich nicht mehr nach links steuern)Besonders ärgerlich beim Fussball spielen wenn der Spieler nichtt mehr dort hin soll wie man will.Habe schon bei der Hotline angerufen die mir sagten "SIE KÖNTEN DAS PROBLEM NICHT NACHVOLLZIEHEN" zumal ich ja wieder einen neuen Controller ja jetzt hätte.Habe sonst alles vo der Firma Maus,Lenkrad,Joistick und Tastatur.Werde meine Gamepad wol wieder umtauschen müssen(leider)Solls vieleicht an der Software liegen??Im Gerätemanager beim testen des Pads liegt der Fehler auch schon vor.Habt Ihr schon andere Meldungen bekommen etwa von Logitech oder anders wo her??


----------



## jderny (21. Februar 2004)

Hallo !

Also ich hatte das Problem mit dem Logitech Cordless Gamepad, hab mir jetzt das Dual Pad geholt und bei mir funzt es bestens.
Es gibt da sein oder andere Hotfix bei USB Problemen von Micrsoft, schon mal das ausprobiert? Ebenso gibt es fixes bei Problemen von VIA und Intel, je nachdem was du hast.

jderny


----------



## BartSimpson24 (21. Februar 2004)

> [l]am 21.02.04 um 01:30 schrieb jderny:[/l]
> Hallo !
> 
> Also ich hatte das Problem mit dem Logitech Cordless Gamepad, hab mir jetzt das Dual Pad geholt und bei mir funzt es bestens.
> ...



Habe von dem Hotfix auch schon was gelesen muss mich mal informieren.Habe noch ein zweites Dual Action Pad das funktioniert auch das andere hat auch für ne weile funktioniert dann nicht mehr.Habe einen Athlon 2000,Win xp mit Service Pack1 und ein Board mit nForce2 Chipsatz.Ach ja hab noch ein altes Logitech WingMan Rumpel Pad das funktioniert prima.2 mal der selbe Fehler sehr seltsam ja ja! Bei Dir kann ich nur sagen erst mal abwarten mal sehen ob es noch nach ne Woche noch funzt.Habe das Pad direkt am USB Port am Computer angebracht sonst auch mal an einem USB-Hub wo auch mein Momo Lenkrad eingesteckt ist(Alle Ports sind belegt) kann mir nicht vorstellen das es daran liegen könnte da die anderen ja funtzen.Liegt entweder am Pad oder an der Software.Ihr könnt ja mal  in der Systemsteuerung unter Gamecontroller mal nachsehen und mal dort das Pad mal testen ob der Stick dort auf Bewegungen reagiert bei mir gab es Probleme.Ruf am Montag mal bei Logitech an und schildere noch mal das Problem und das ich nicht der einzige nin der das Problem hat mal sehen was die sagen.


----------



## BartSimpson24 (23. Februar 2004)

BartSimpson24 schrieb:
			
		

> > [l]am 21.02.04 um 01:30 schrieb jderny:[/l]
> > Hallo !
> >
> > Also ich hatte das Problem mit dem Logitech Cordless Gamepad, hab mir jetzt das Dual Pad geholt und bei mir funzt es bestens.
> ...


  

Habe gerade mit Logitech telefoniert und das Problrm nochmals geschildert.Das Problem mit dem Gamepad sei bekannt ich könnte aber mit einem Programm das auf der CD sei das Pad nei kalibrieren wenn das nichts 
bringt dann halt umtauschen(ist dann das 2.mal das ich es umtausche).Werd mir dann ein anderes Pad zulegen.Ihr solltet das gleiche machen oder auch mal bei Logitech anrufen.
In diesem Sinne
Euer BartSimpson24


----------



## maggi71 (3. März 2004)

C0nd0r am 31.01.2004 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> also ich hab mir gestern das dual action pad gekauft. Ich kann bei fifa oder need for speed gerade mal ein spiel spielen, dann fängt mein linker Analogstick an zu spinnen und ich kann ihn nicht mehr ganz nach rechts bewegen...da hilft nur austecken und wieder einstecken  und neu kalibrieren... es geht weder mit noch ohne die logitechsoftware.
> Ist das Problem bekannt? Gibt es dafür eine Lösung?
> 
> danke schonmal für die antworten!



Bei mir genau das selbe Problem:

Der linke Analog-Stick führt nach einiger Zeit keine Rechtsbewegungen mehr aus.

Am Anfang hat das Teil gut funktioniert (Prince of Persia), aber bei Rennspielen hab ich dann den Bug erst richtig bemerkt (World Racing Demo, CMR 04 Demo, NfSU). Da geht nach einer gewissen Zeit gar nichts mehr und ich muß den Rechner neu starten.

Habe die neueste Software (4.30) installiert, was auch keinen Erfolg brachte.

Nach einem Anruf bei Logitech noch das Tool Clearcalibration ausgeführt (auf der beiliegenden CD) und DXTweak von der wingman.com-Seite heruntergeladen.

Brachte bei mir überhaupt keinen Erfolg. Also wieder die Hotline angerufen. Der Mitarbeiter mit dem ich sprach meinte das nun wohl nur der Umtausch bzw. die Rückgabe des Gerätes als Option übrig blieben. Wenn der Händler sich aufgrund der Rückgabe quer stellen sollte, solle ich mich mit Logitech wieder in Verbindung setzen.

Ich habe als letzten Versuch den Logitech-Treiber deinstalliert und das Pad einfach so benutzt (wird ohne Probleme als 12 Tasten-Pad erkannt). Aber nach einer gewissen Zeit geht hier auch nichts mehr.

Ich war in einigen Foren und das Pad scheint nicht besonders gut wegzukommen (schaut mal in einige FIFA-Foren, dort hatten die Leute auch (fast) nur Probleme mit dem Pad).

Werde heute zu meinem Händler fahren und das Pad zurückgeben. Schade das ich mein MS Sidewinder Pad verkauft habe. Das hatte zwar keine Analogsticks, funktionierte aber wenigstens einwandfrei.

Das ist das erste mal, dass ich von Logitech richtig enttäuscht wurde. Mein MX-Set und meine alte Tastatur haben immer einwandfrei funktioniert.

Vielleicht ist da ein Produkt zu schnell auf den Markt geworfen worden. Zumal der Mitarbeiter der Hotline meinte, dass eine gewisse Anzahl von Pads einfach nicht funktionieren würden(das ist wahrscheinlich auch der Grund, warum die beim Anruf fleißig Sereiennummern der Geräte sammeln).

Ich fühle mich als Kunde ziemlich verarscht.

Das Pad hat zwar eine tolle Ergonomie, aber was nützt das wenn beim Zocken der Frust aufkommt.

In diesem Sinne

maggi71


----------



## BartSimpson24 (3. März 2004)

maggi71 am 03.03.2004 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> C0nd0r am 31.01.2004 21:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
Habe mein Logitech Game Pad am Freitag wieder zu meinem Händler gebracht soll eingeschickt werden.Habe ja wie schon geschrieben mit Logitech Kontakt aufgenommen die mir sagten das dass Problem schon bekannt sei aber erst als ich gesagt habe das andere auch das Problem haben.Habe noch ein zweites Dual Action Pad das bis jetzt "noch" funktioniert.Habe mir inzwischen noch das Dual Analog Pad von Thrustmaster bestellt soll auch gut sein.Jetzt fängt noch mein Momo Lenkrad von Logitech an zu spinnen "Das Gaspedal gibt nicht mehr 100 Prozent Gas" Hab es unter Systemsteuerung festgestellt geht nuhr bis zum ersten roten Strich beim Testen meines Lenkrads.Habe es an einem USB-Hub angeschlossen.


----------



## maggi71 (4. März 2004)

BartSimpson24 am 03.03.2004 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> maggi71 am 03.03.2004 10:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe gestern das Pad gegen das Logitech Wingman Rumble Pad eingetauscht.

Und siehe da:

Alles funktioniert bestens und die Rumble Funktion ist auch klasse.

So macht die CMR04-Demo endlich wieder Spaß! 

Viel Sonne

maggi71


----------



## ich98 (9. Mai 2004)

maggi71 am 04.03.2004 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gestern das Pad gegen das Logitech Wingman Rumble Pad eingetauscht.
> 
> Und siehe da:
> 
> ...



hab das Dual Action Pad jetzt seit dem Release von FIFA 2004 und es hat vorgestern angefangen zu spinnen d.h. lenk nicht mehr richtig rechts, nach einem Neustart gings für 2 Rennen in DTM RC2 und dann wieder nichts. mal schauen ob ichs umtauschen kann.  
PS: genaue Schilderung: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=7&tid=2800771&mid=2802534&tfollow=1


----------



## edel (11. Mai 2004)

Hi,

das prob hab ich auch...

Ich halte seitdem nix mehr von Logitech. 

Microsoft hin oder her - die bessere Hardware kommt ganz klar von denen - experziet was Mäuse und Pads angeht. Da habe ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Logitech.


----------



## BartSimpson24 (12. Mai 2004)

edel am 11.05.2004 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> das prob hab ich auch...
> 
> ...


  
Habe auch das selbe Pad und das Problem.Hatte auch mal was gepostet über die neue Software und Tools von Logitech.Hier ist nochmals ein Link wo man Tools runterladen kann da gabs auch eins das war extra für das Gamepad.Die Seite ist leeeeider nur auf Englisch.Da gibt es schon die neue Beta-Software.  Hier der Link dazu:http://www.wingmanteam.com/
Und noch ein Link speziell über das Dual Action Pad:
http://www.wingmanteam.com/latest_software/beta_main.htm
Sag mal ob was geholfen hat da ich der engl.Sprache nicht mächtig bin.
MfG
Bart Simpson


----------



## PasiPower (11. August 2004)

Ich habe mir vorgenommen, das Gamepad zu kaufen, dann habe ich diesen Thread gesehen, aber nicht ganz durchgelesen. Empfehlt ihr mir den Kauf? Ich bin kein Profi bei Patches etc.


----------



## Bernd-81 (14. August 2004)

ich will mir ja schon lange ein gamepad kaufen   aber nachdem ich die schlechten rezessionen bei amazon gelesen habe, hab ihc ne mail an logitech geschrieben. die meinten ich kann beruhigt ein dual action kaufen, es befinden sich nur noch überarbeitete pads im handel


----------



## PasiPower (25. August 2004)

Bernd-81 am 14.08.2004 04:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will mir ja schon lange ein gamepad kaufen   aber nachdem ich die schlechten rezessionen bei amazon gelesen habe, hab ihc ne mail an logitech geschrieben. die meinten ich kann beruhigt ein dual action kaufen, es befinden sich nur noch überarbeitete pads im handel



Kann man dem Glauben? Wenn ja, wo gibt es das am billigsten? Bei Karstadt kostet es 24,95€, das war das billigste, was ich fand. Ansonsten suche ich ein gutes  Gamepad für weniger als 30€


----------



## docsnyder08 (11. September 2004)

na toll, jetzt hab ich das gleiche problem...
der linke stick spinnt bei bewegungen nach rechts oben und rechts...

mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich das pad unter spielsteuerung nicht neu kalibrieren kann, auch nicht nach neuinstallation der software, ist schon alles voreingestellt   
aber scheint wohl eher ein hardware-fehler zu sein, oder?   

hat jemand mal die oben erwähnte beta-software probiert? oder hat einer einer andere lösung gefunden? (ausser umtausch...)


----------



## blade88 (15. September 2004)

Sind denn auch aktuellere Fälle bekannt oder habt ihr die Teile schon länger?

Ich denk nämlich auch drüber nach mir das Teil zu holen und weiss nicht ob ich glauben soll dass es nur überarbeitete im Handel gibt


----------



## docsnyder08 (15. September 2004)

blade88 am 15.09.2004 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind denn auch aktuellere Fälle bekannt oder habt ihr die Teile schon länger?
> 
> Ich denk nämlich auch drüber nach mir das Teil zu holen und weiss nicht ob ich glauben soll dass es nur überarbeitete im Handel gibt


ich hab meins seit ca. 2 monaten...


----------



## PasiPower (5. Oktober 2004)

docsnyder08 am 15.09.2004 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> blade88 am 15.09.2004 19:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hat es jemand seit kurzem erst? oder welches andere günstige gamepad ist noch zu empfehlen?


----------



## Zocker-21 (6. Oktober 2004)

PasiPower am 05.10.2004 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> docsnyder08 am 15.09.2004 20:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hatte das gleiche Prob mit meinem Cordless rumble pad.
Nun funzt es aber wieder nach 100 mal Software neuinstallieren und seit dem ich mein altes MS Sidewinder wieder mit angschlossen hab. Is aber auch erst 3 Monate alt.

Zu empfehlen sind noch die Gamepads von Thrustmaster:

- Firestorm Wireless: 40€
- Firestorm Dual: 20€

Mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt. Vielleicht tausch ich mein Logitech nochmal um, und hol mir eins von Thrustmaster oder so.


----------



## kay2 (19. Oktober 2004)

Zocker-21 am 06.10.2004 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> PasiPower am 05.10.2004 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bei e-bug gibts das dual für 15€ + versand
das werd ich mir wahrscheinlich holen.
pads von logitech scheinen ja nicht sehr gut zu sein, obwohl ich mit maus und tastatur vollkommen zufrieden bin.


----------

